# How to transform piano hitting to recorder sheet?



## ik280

Hello,

I have found a song played on the piano I would like to play on the recorder: watch?v=x03062j_hgk . How could I transform the notes seen in the video to a recorder sheet? I have tried to note the notes hit with the right hand but it looks a bit awkward to me and I am not even sure whether they are right. I have been looking for the recorder sheet in vain.
Thanks in advance!
_____________
https://www.patreon.com/folksongs


----------

